# can i feed my birds vegetables?



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

someone once told me that he feeds his birds some kind of vegetable (lettuce or spinach). is anyone feeding their birds veggie and what kind? and is this good for their digestive system?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

finely chopped greens like kale and carrots seems to be one of the favorites, the lettuces may be too watery for them. just be sure to wash anything very well.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

birdkeeper said:


> someone once told me that he feeds his birds some kind of vegetable (lettuce or spinach). is anyone feeding their birds veggie and what kind? and is this good for their digestive system?


We give our pigeons a 'round' lettuce and/or nice crispy Romaine Hearts, and they will demolish them in no time. Never noticed any ill effects. We give our European Wood Pigeons a mix of well chopped leaves like rocket, spinach, watercress and chard daily. Their natural diet includes a lot of leaf, so they really go for that. It was a little of a surprise to me, though, that our other pigeons also seem to enjoy dark leaf greens.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I had read on the site that pigeons like greens. So, one day, when I was preparing my salad, Squeaks was in the kitchen with me. I accidently dropped a piece of lettuce and he gobbled it up! 

Thinking to have some fun and see what he would do, I took a dark green piece, tore in little pieces and dropped them down to him. Never saw him more so fast before!! He nailed them all and I was laughing so hard, it was hard to pinch off small pieces!! We call this activity, "Playing the Green Game!"

The other game we play is "Catch the Canada Pea!" I will toss him a pea and watch him chase it down!

Mmmm, next? Maybe, hide the Safflower or Hemp seed and see if he can find it??

Such fun!

Love and Hugs
Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Lettuces and Spinach are good for Pigeons...........but this should be very cleanly washed. Also it should not be given on a daily basis, as it makes the poops very watery.....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Some days before, I saw why pigeons pretty interested in the budding green grams.

If you take some green grams and put it in a small plate or an empty match box with mud and water it every day, in a week's time the green grams will bud and soon grow. My pigeons were hooked to the new finding.


----------



## zach (Jun 25, 2010)

Not that anyone would think to feed their pigeons raw potatoes but.... 

I've heard that if part of the potato turns green then that part is poisons to small animals.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lucky for me, Squeaks does not get greens every day...namely because he has TWO modes: daddy and mate. 

Mate mode is when he is likely to get the greens - when I make a salad.

Daddy mode, he is on his dummy egg in his nest basket and sits for hours!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

my birds love to taste spinach once or twice a week ...


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

how often should i give my birds veggie?


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

When summer heat set in, my spring Pansies got ugly. I moved the pots into my aviary. I knew Pansies are safe for people to eat. Wow did the birds enjoy them!! Soon all that was left where pots of soil.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

White clover .. my white pigeons go crazy for them, landing on the lawn when they bloom and eating it up like crazy. I guess they know something I don't. Sure turns their crap black tho.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

I go into the dumpster of my local grocers and get huge bags of spinach, kale, arugula, ect, for free and they love it.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine love Pak Choy


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Oooooop's - old thread 

........spinach , silverbeet , cos lettuce / lettuce , cabbage


----------



## shljk (Jun 25, 2018)

If you go to a nearby market that sells cabbage you should get the outer leaves from the bins and give them,

They are for free and have good nutritional value


----------

